# Throw Away Ticket



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I seen this in another thread, but rather than mingle it in with that one how about a new thread.

What is the cheapest throw away ticket you have found. You know the ticket you are supposed to buy when planning a trip to the Philippines that needs to be within the 30 day window of your original ticket if you are planning to stay longer than 30 days. 

I have only been asked about the throw away ticket once and that was with delta. I had it of course and it was not a problem. I am not real interested in trying to fool the airlines or immigration with a fake ticket, but feel free to share your experiences.

Years ago it used to be Manila To Taipei was less than $100. I just checked and if you plan it out a couple weeks the price is 160$. If you were to buy a ticket tomorrow April 11, 2022 from Manila to Taipei it is $214. This was using cheapoair.

What have you guys found?
Please list the service you are using like expedia, cheapoair, or if it is directly with the airlines.


----------



## bibingka (Jul 15, 2019)

Buy a fully refundable ticket to anywhere. Problem solved


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Yes that is a great solution, but it does have a few strings.

You often have to pay more for a fully refundable ticket but not always.
And your money is tied up waiting on a refund that could involve alot of hassle, stipulations, time parameters etc.

With that in mind there could still be different options out there not necessarily better but perhaps more convient.

I would rather pay $50 for a ticket I could throw away with no refund instead of paying $150 for a fully refundable ticket that could involve alot of hassle. Just an example I have no idea if there is a $50 ticket out there that is why I posted this.


----------



## chazFricke (12 mo ago)

louiedepalma said:


> I would rather pay $50 for a ticket I could throw away with no refund instead of paying $150 for a fully refundable ticket that could involve alot of hassle. Just an example I have no idea if there is a $50 ticket out there that is why I posted this.


I think the days of the $50 ticket might be over, but I'm seeing 1-way tickets from MNL-Singapore at $82 USD and CEB-Singapore at $66 USD just from a quick look at Expedia, so probably right around $100 USD after taxes/fees. You might be able to find a little better with a bit more research than I did.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

When I went to the Philippines I bought a ticket to Singapore. It was around $65 from Davao airport to Singapore. I have no ideal what they charge now. If you can't afford to throw away a $100 ticket then don't fly to the Philippines. 

art


----------



## r00trick (9 mo ago)

manila to singapore one way is around 45 dollars. if you use the explore feature on google flights, you can find many flights under $100 easy


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

And like the thread starter Louiedepalma mentioned if you can post the link or Airline and location to the lower-priced ticket it could possibly help this member or save him the time of searching because it appears he's not having much luck.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> And like the thread starter Louiedepalma mentioned if you can post the link or Airline and location to the lower-priced ticket it could possibly help this member or save him the time of searching because it appears he's not having much luck.


It's really not difficult. Google is your friend.









Skyscanner | Find the cheapest flights fast: save time, save money!


Compare millions of flights, as well as car hire and hotels worldwide - for free! Skyscanner is the travel search site for savvy travellers.



www.skyscanner.com.ph




Manila to Singapore P3404 $65 ish.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

WOW! Flights hasn't gone up much. Manila to Singapore is $65. I paid around $65 9 years ago from Davao to Singapore. that was a throw away ticket.

art


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

r00trick said:


> manila to singapore one way is around 45 dollars. if you use the explore feature on google flights, you can find many flights under $100 easy


That is a good find and it just hit me that it doesn't matter where you fly out. They don't question where you land vs where you are going.

You can come in via manila, and have a flight going out through davao whatever is the cheapest option.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I did this in October, I purchased a ticket to Guam for $200 on Expedia with United Airlines. I picked Guam because at time needed place that could not turn away US citizen due to covid. I bought ticket online at SFO as I was checking in. I had a valid one way ticket to leave Philippines. 
I flew Philippine Airlines so it was direct to Manila. I landed and cleared customs. since within 24 hours Expedia and United allowed me to cancel ticket with full refund, no questions asked. 
You have to make sure you have internet access at both airports to access Expedia application.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Google Flights is where I start my search and then take it from there.
Google Flights

Skyscanner is also great.

Remember also that the airlines OWN website can offer better deals than the comparison sites. So always check the sites of the LCCs (low cost carriers) - Scoot, Air Asia, CebuPac, JetStar Asia etc. Dont rely solely on the aggregator sites.

I would avoid those purpose-made 20 buck throwaway tickets that guarantee they are real and will work etc. For me its just not worth the risk. If theres a system bloop and they find its not a "real" ticket then its embarrassing and at the worst they could challenge you with more questions about it.


----------



## jwadams892 (8 mo ago)

art1946 said:


> When I went to the Philippines I bought a ticket to Singapore. It was around $65 from Davao airport to Singapore. I have no ideal what they charge now. If you can't afford to throw away a $100 ticket then don't fly to the Philippines.
> 
> art


Why not buy a ticket from the closest airport to the destination, I use to buy from Davao to Kuala Lumpur $25


----------



## Robert82897 (7 mo ago)

If you buy a ticket online with Expedia etc, you can always cancel within 24 hours and get a refund.

So can't you just buy a ticket, get the confirmation email and then cancel it? They will send you another email saying its canceled, but you will still have the original confirmation. I don't think there's anyway they can tell the ticket was cancelled as long as they don't see the second cancellation email.

I haven't tried this, but it seems like it should work.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Robert82897 said:


> If you buy a ticket online with Expedia etc, you can always cancel within 24 hours and get a refund.
> 
> So can't you just buy a ticket, get the confirmation email and then cancel it? They will send you another email saying its canceled, but you will still have the original confirmation. I don't think there's anyway they can tell the ticket was cancelled as long as they don't see the second cancellation email.
> 
> I haven't tried this, but it seems like it should work.


A lot of countries collect API, advanced passenger information. If the Philippines does it would be no problem for them if suspicious to check if your onward ticket is valid. If you are going to cancel your onward ticket don't do it before you have passed immigration. They are also fully aware of rent a tickets.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> A lot of countries collect API, advanced passenger information. If the Philippines does it would be no problem for them if suspicious to check if your onward ticket is valid. If you are going to cancel your onward ticket don't do it before you have passed immigration. They are also fully aware of rent a tickets.


Exactly this 👆

Anyone travelling and considering a rent-a-ticket would do well to read this comment. 
Play safe and get a legit "throwaway". See flights on Tiger, Scoot, Air Asia, Cebu Pac etc

Well worth it, even if just to avoid the heart stopping nervousness as the check in staff look at the rent-a-ticket and begin scrutinizing it.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

jwadams

I use to buy from Davao to Kuala Lumpur $25

did that plane have an engine or a glider plane. hahahha


art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Before I got my SRRV, I just bought a 24 hour cancel able ticket on Expedia. I would buy it just before my first check in and then cancel as soon ans I cleared immigration here.

Never an issue with the refund, it was all done in a few days.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Manitoba

I didn't know you could buy a ticket and get a refund for that purpose.. I always bought ticket to Singapore and then never used it. I found it to be the cheapest from Manila.

art


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I did the Expedia refund thing. Bought ticket to Guam, since it was during covid and it is closest US place I could be sure I could not be refused entry. 
I bought the ticket during the ride to airport in USA. After exiting the airport in Manila, I canceled the ticket, full refund to my credit card. 
Just make sure you know the refund rules for your purchase.


----------



## Scot_in_DXB (Sep 22, 2015)

If you are going to extend your tourist visa in Manila within 30 days of arrival I'm assuming you also need a throwaway ticket during every extension?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Scot_in_DXB said:


> If you are going to extend your tourist visa in Manila within 30 days of arrival I'm assuming you also need a throwaway ticket during every extension?


No just the first one to get into the country.


----------



## Scot_in_DXB (Sep 22, 2015)

Gary D said:


> No just the first one to get into the country.


That's great - thanks Gary!


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I had a throw away ticket also for Singapore. Like Gary said it is to get you into the country, if you do not have a return fight booked. 

art


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

You don't need to buy a "real" ticket. There are other options. Cheap, easy, and legal

*Onward Ticket - In less than 2 minutes & valid for 2 weeks*
https://onwardticket.com



Onward _Ticket_™ is a _service_ that allows you to book a verified _flight_ reservation for your visa application within a few seconds. We make a legitimate, ...
‎Affiliate · ‎Support · ‎About Us

.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

kenslvr said:


> You don't need to buy a "real" ticket. There are other options. Cheap, easy, and legal
> *Onward Ticket - In less than 2 minutes & valid for 2 weeks*
> https://onwardticket.com.


These are really tempting to get as the savings are big (although I gather through some services like Expedia you can cancel for full refund) but I still worry about them and will be nervous at the check in desk when they ask to see it! So for me I'll take the hit and just get a cheap Air Asia ticket to somewhere and bin it when its served its purpose.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

A SRRV holder should not need a return ticket.
But do the airlines know this?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> A SRRV holder should not need a return ticket.
> But do the airlines know this?


Not all. Same with balikbayan.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> A SRRV holder should not need a return ticket.
> But do the airlines know this?


I carry printouts from the official ph.gov site (with the govt letterhead clearly showing) that show all the rules exactly for this purpose. Its a roll of the dice with check in staff, you either get one whose knowledgeable and on point or the new hire on their 2nd day (not that I have any issue with the latter, gotta start somewhere and it can be nerve wracking for them).

Im carrying a big ol' cardboard box of goodies for the gf (from Singapore) and will be printing the rules as to how much stuff I can bring and all that jazz.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

What is the problem throwing away a ticket to meet the Philippine guidelines. the ticket will be under $100. Most people spend that much on eating out in restaurants. 

art


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

art1946 said:


> What is the problem throwing away a ticket to meet the Philippine guidelines. the ticket will be under $100. Most people spend that much on eating out in restaurants.
> 
> art


True! 👆 

I build this sacrificial ticket price into my budget for my long Ph breaks!


----------

